# b13 ser jdm or rebuild engine



## chaos gle (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey guys I recently bought a 92 ser with a blowned engine. I need suggestions on either rebuilding or putting a jdm engine into it. If I put a jdm engine will it still be smog legal? :fluffy:


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

i would just buy a jdm engine off ebay or something. thats what i did and it works great no problems. and yes it should be smog legal if you put all of the emmision stuff back on the jdm engine


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Unless you have the tools and the knowlege to rebuild it yourself, don't waste your money on a rebuild. buy a used engine. 
If you know what you are doing and have done it before, a rebuild can be a great way to improve on an already great platform.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chaos gle said:


> Hey guys I recently bought a 92 ser with a blowned engine. I need suggestions on either rebuilding or putting a jdm engine into it. If I put a jdm engine will it still be smog legal? :fluffy:


If you run a JDM motor, you will need the US mani and egr system if the b13's have them. That is the only way you will be smog legal.


----------



## chaos gle (Jan 1, 2004)

Any suggestions on what to do with the blowned engine once I drop the jdm one?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chaos gle said:


> Any suggestions on what to do with the blowned engine once I drop the jdm one?


throw it away.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

chaos gle said:


> Any suggestions on what to do with the blowned engine once I drop the jdm one?


Donate it to a HS shop class. Or try to sell it real cheap.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> If you run a JDM motor, you will need the US mani and egr system if the b13's have them. That is the only way you will be smog legal.


What's a US mani and egr system?


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> Unless you have the tools and the knowlege to rebuild it yourself, don't waste your money on a rebuild. buy a used engine.
> If you know what you are doing and have done it before, a rebuild can be a great way to improve on an already great platform.


I totally agree on that. If you don't have the knowledge of what your doing, forget it. There is a lot of tools required for measurements & assembly, not including experience. 



b13pnoysentra said:


> What's a US mani and egr system?


 United Stated manifold & Exhaust Gas Recirculation system


----------



## svtguy (Aug 12, 2005)

chaos gle said:


> Any suggestions on what to do with the blowned engine once I drop the jdm one?


Maybe you could try to rebuild it anyway. If you've got the time, it would be a great way to learn how to do such a job. And if you have trouble I would think you could get some help online. Hasn't everyone had to learn about cars by getting dirty and working on them first. Sounds like a worthy project IMO. Just my .02.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

chaos gle said:


> Any suggestions on what to do with the blowned engine once I drop the jdm one?



KEEP IT! 

Take everything off of it that is still good and that you can use. If the head is still good take it off ect.

You can sell the Hiport cams ($75-$100), JDM Intake manifold and other little stuff and make some money back and also have spare parts...you also need to swap a few sensors off the old motor so dont junk it until you have taken EVERYTHING you can use off of it or it would just be a waste od a motor.


----------

